# Dog Training Lesson #1



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

While handling your dog, do not wear any jewelry that may be snagged and pulled (especially if it's pierced).  

Don't ask me how my dog managed to yank out my little bitty nose ring tonight, but my nose is going to be sore for DAYS...


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Gaaaaaaah


_Becky runs away screaming and holding her nose_


I've always been aware of my jewely since my parrots can snag a stone out of a ring or earring before you can say whaaaa....! Not wanting to explain to my husband that I need replacement diamonds/citrines/saphires or whatever, I keep them out of their reach. I only wear jewelry when going out, then put it all away when I get home.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh OUCH!!!!  I was at a seminar recently when a gal somehow got her long hair caught in her dogs fur saver. This person is awkwrd to begin with, so it was a little funny.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm always afraid someone will sneeze and put an eye out with one of those nose rings. That has to hurt. 

DFrost


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

OUCH. And here I was upset because I broke my watch last time I trained, somehow got it caught in the pinch collar and snapped the band.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

As goes this forum, so follows the world:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/02/09/ring.michigan.ap/index.html


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a blue and gold macaw. I've had her seven years, and she *can* be bad about jewelry - mostly she likes buttons - but she's never really paid any attention to the nose ring, which I've had for over a year. But Bane was jumping for her tug, which was up by my shoulder, and overshot and snagged my nose  

Guess I'm lucky, though, seeing the other article, that she didn't SWALLOW it after she pulled it out - no way that thing would be going back in my nose again!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Woody, kind of reminds me of that story from Marley and Me of Marley eating the gold chain and having it come out nice and clean (as to be expected) out the tail end.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amber when you told us at training what had happened you didn't see me laughing. I know that had to hurt. You saw the bright side of it or you are really tuff.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Jerry I pretended I was tough ... I wiped my nose but could taste the blood in the back of my throat all night... you won't see me at training again with anything 'snaggable'.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Amber HOW IN THE HECK DID THAT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, you know.. bane likes to jump high... shouldn't be a leg dog, methinks!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Yikes, I don't know how I missed this one but I know that hadda hurt. I too learned the hard way about jewelry. Usta wear my wedding band to work until I chased a suspect and got hung up on a fence with it. Pain is a very good teacher :twisted:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!!!


----------

